# water stains on super soft leather?



## DirtyOldBagLady

I have this bag that is made of very supple leather.  The kind you can't take out in the rain or spill water on because it will immediately soak/stain into it.  Do you ladies know of a good cleaner that can lift these types of water stains?  
Thanks!


----------



## gr8heart

Great question!

I was washing my hands after voting this evening and I spilled some water droplets on my bag .  It hurts!  Hoping for tips while I do some research!  TIA!


----------



## couture_addict

You can get rid of water stains just be rewetting the area evenly with a clean, soft cloth or paper towel.  I use bottled water only - and use a white cloth so there is no risk of color transfer

Try wetting it out to a seam, or if the spot is in the middle, just gradually fade it out evenly.  I used this on my whiskey Chloe Silverado - it really works!


----------



## bagaholic72

i've heard hallak cleaners in nyc is good, but expensive.


----------



## gr8heart

Thank you, *C_addict*!  I will also keep hallak cleaners in mind, *bagaholic72*; I really appreciate your input!


----------



## ami kio

couture_addict said:


> You can get rid of water stains just be rewetting the area evenly with a clean, soft cloth or paper towel.  I use bottled water only - and use a white cloth so there is no risk of color transfer
> 
> Try wetting it out to a seam, or if the spot is in the middle, just gradually fade it out evenly.  I used this on my whiskey Chloe Silverado - it really works!



Good to know, *couture_addict*  -- I'll have to try it the next time I get a water spot on a bag.  

When you think about it, frequently water spots are due to (a) residuals in the water being left behind or (b) migration of dye from the water.  In the former case, using pure water (e.g. distilled) should dilute/move the residue around so that it's not as prominent.


----------



## sep

_bump...  anyone?_


----------



## gratytude

once I get some spots, I usually wipe the whole area and it all blends.  It's part of the beauty of natural leather sometimes.


----------



## posk51

good to know!  I was just asking a similar question recently...it's been raining.


----------



## _mimo_

I got water stained my leather bag. It already dried but the spot became a little shiny. Can leather conditioner balance out the color and leather composition like nothing happened?


----------



## _mimo_

what will i do to rejuvenate this spot due to dried water stain?


----------



## Niksinmanolo

Hey girls, 

My pretty MOSCHINO got sum sort of a stain.. HELP!!! Don't know whn, don't know how! Now I know for sure it's not a water stain.. I'm guessing may be sum oil based make up or perfume.. Or i don't know.. what do u think it is??? 








 Does anyone know sum sort of a 'magic trick' tht'll work?? I'm open to any suggestions.. Hav zero experience with stains on handbags


----------



## MissPrissHoityT

couture_addict said:


> You can get rid of water stains just be rewetting the area evenly with a clean, soft cloth or paper towel.  I use bottled water only - and use a white cloth so there is no risk of color transfer
> 
> Try wetting it out to a seam, or if the spot is in the middle, just gradually fade it out evenly.  I used this on my whiskey Chloe Silverado - it really works!


Funny...that's the exact bag & color that I have this issue with. OK gradual fade out...got it.


----------



## olgarada

I tried this suggestion and it helped, I took it from Olrady Boutique "Leather Bag Clinic Announcement: keep them shiny and stain free!!" article but all you need is here:

While dealing with the water stain, use a slightly damped cloth after applying a moisturizing soap (any brand would do) and just buff the affected area. DO NOT spread the whole thing to the entire bag or the stain will get worse. When you are done with buffing the area let it set for a day so that the leather would dry off properly.

Give it a try


----------

